
Cisco security researchers disable big distributor of ransomware - uptown
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/06/us-ransomware-cisco-idUSKCN0S01F020151006
======
CodeWriter23
My question is, if they located the servers, do they have the private keys for
those affected? And will they open a system to help those people?

A friend of my mom's, a person who is not computer-savvy at all, lost the
photos of her recently-deceased mother to this malware. She couldn't pay the
ransom.

------
simula67
Why do companies like Cisco carry out this type of work ? Do they do this out
of the goodness of their hearts ?

~~~
mc32
It's in the interest of the industry to keep the internetworks as free of
malware, scams, blackmail, etc. as possible in order to keep the confidence of
an open system. This is why Cisco, Google, Microsoft, fsecure, etc. are out
there contributing to making the internetworks more secure from criminal
activity. (note this is different from the eff agenda, which is on a different
plane) this is more commercial concern versus rights concerns, but equally
valid.

------
JTon
I love reading these stories. Hat tip to the faceless white hat

